# New to forum



## FAS Kioti (Aug 10, 2021)

Just bought a cx2510...wondering how many cx2510 owners were out there?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy FAS Kioti, welcome to the tractor forum. 

I don't have a Kioti, but I can tell you that there are a growing number of posts on this forum from Kioti owners.


----------



## Mrsig (Jun 6, 2021)

and enjoy the forum!


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

FAS Kioti said:


> Just bought a cx2510...wondering how many cx2510 owners were out there?



I just bought a new cx3510......A big brother to yours.....LOL


----------

